# Crescent Point Energy (CPG)



## jwsclark19 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thoughts on buying in at 15.50?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Yup. Ripe for a takeover. No?


----------



## jwsclark19 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah true. So if a takeover happens, the stock price would go up?


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

I just added to my position @ $14.74. Original cost was already fairly low at 15.70something.


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

OPEC needs to put some solid down. If they don't, we can forget it for another 2 years.


----------



## jwsclark19 (Nov 24, 2014)

It appears this was a worthwhile purchase, now that the pipelines have been approved and OPEC is doing something.


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

Yup, sold off a quarter of my position yesterday to diversify a bit but enjoying the ride on my remaining holdings . 
Hopefully we see it break through $20 again like earlier in the year.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

Sold off on the day OPEC agreed to cut? What were the chances oil would go down today after such a deal?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

notice it's trading around $17 mark today. opportunity to pick up some ? or stay away? comments?


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> notice it's trading around $17 mark today. opportunity to pick up some ? or stay away? comments?


CPG is in the dog house with investors right now, so it looks like a good long term buy. It might not do anything in the next year, though. I own some but honestly if you want to make money in energy today its probably not the best choice.

Back in September when I though the market for oil was finally turning up I bought Yangarra resources (YGR) and CPG. Since then YGR is up 56% and CPG has done nothing.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It is my take oils will continue to side-wind, or even suffer another downturn this year....so the ones that have risen the most may well have to re-engage at the bottom of the roller coaster. The global economy is barely sputtering along suppressing demand growth, industry investment (that is the catalyst for demand growth) is going to take a breather to see if DJT self-destructs (or at least provides no comprehensible direction), and oil production is climbing in some locations at $50/BBL. The USA alone is up 500 thousand barrels per day from its 8.4 million barrel per day lows. The ME will only cut back so far before they will be furiously p*ssed at leaving too much market share to others, etc. It is a tough time to be calling entry into oil especially.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

When they did the bought deal earlier last year they diluted and pissed off everyone.

I think they will be in the dog house much longer because of that.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

True, they did appear to learn their lesson from a prior history of equity offerings. The old PacMan dilemma of the income trust era. They need to focus on the drill bit for years to come.


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

Thinking up buying another chunk if it dips below $15 again. It's getting close.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nerd Investor said:


> Thinking up buying another chunk if it dips below $15 again. It's getting close.


..looks like it's dipped (again) today.....sub -$15
(wish I'd held off a bit longer!)
my question is why ? why now? & where does it go from here


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

CPG took a big hit today. Oversold or value trap?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....you know.... if you ever need toknow what stocks are about to drop...or go short on something...just ask ME which ones i just BOUGHT! ...sheesh!!


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

The CPG-permabear-forever hasn't changed his tune.

http://www.stockchase.com/company/view/1571/0/Crescent-Point-Energy-Corp/CPG-T



photo uploading


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

buy out?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been thinking for a few years now, CPG is ripe for a buyout. I think Suncor will take them out.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> I've been thinking for a few years now, CPG is ripe for a buyout. I think Suncor will take them out.


[email protected] what price, i wonder...?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

fwiw ... a thin straw in the wind ...

normally CPG options are next to impossible to sell at anything other than the dealer's bid. Ultra hard nosed stingy is what he is, the CPG option specialist. Does occasionally pay a nickel better than posted price, but never anything more than the 5 pennies.

late last week i set out to sell CPG calls. The ones i had my eye on were $.21 to $.68. I offered to sell at .42, i was figuring Hard Nose & i would be dickering all next week.

the order was filled instantly. Filled in the house. Didn't even get to the dealer. They were waiting.

the strike price was 22, so this is suggesting to me that whoever-they-are might be expecting a price north of $22.00.

fwiw ... straws in the wind are worthless though


.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...interesting tidbit HP, thanks...
straws tend to lean in the direction the wind is blowing...


..


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Even if CPG is not taken out, it will now always have 'headwinds' with respect to share price growth. As soon as some price appreciation appears, management issues a secondary offering to buy yet more assets. Their management just cannot be happy with organic growth.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> Even if CPG is not taken out, it will now always have 'headwinds' with respect to share price growth. As soon as some price appreciation appears, management issues a secondary offering to buy yet more assets. Their management just cannot be happy with organic growth.


_D'oh!!_


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

This was reported as well

" Heavily traded Crescent Point Energy (CPG.TO) rose 6% on rumours the company has been targeted by an activist investor."


----------



## hollyhunter (Mar 10, 2016)

Bullish technical indication: MACD goes green, Bullish cross in Stochastic oscillator and RSI stands at 59.17 level with positive bias.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

hollyhunter said:


> Bullish technical indication: MACD goes green, Bullish cross in Stochastic oscillator and RSI stands at 59.17 level with positive bias.


holly...how about translating that into English...for the rest of us?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

robo holly is always 100% bullish about everything 100% of the time, so it's meaningless


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> robo holly is always 100% bullish about everything 100% of the time, so it's meaningless


hope she's robo-right on this one!!! hahahah


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey can u read a stochs chart? an RSI chart?

the big green has spectacularly beautiful advanced chart settings for these & countless other charting modalities. Charts were always good at the TD but an excellent aspect of the otherwise-somewhat-troubled new webBroker is that the advanced chart features were enhanced with brighter colours & livelier graphics.

.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> jargey can u read a stochs chart? an RSI chart?
> 
> the big green has spectacularly beautiful advanced chart settings for these & countless other charting modalities. Charts were always good at the TD but an excellent aspect of the otherwise-somewhat-troubled new webBroker is that the advanced chart features were enhanced with brighter colours & livelier graphics.
> 
> .


stochs charts,eh?  .....no, not been familiar with RSI charts... veeerrryyy interestink....I'll have a peak...


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> stochs charts,eh?  .....no, not been familiar with RSI charts... veeerrryyy interestink....I'll have a peak...


Don't get too excited. Every time a Technical Analyst shows up on Market Call, it is comedy hour. They actually believe their s**t but cannot deliver better results than momentum or value investing. There is no substitute for good old 'roll up the sleeves' research and a good dose of luck. However, I do get simple criteria like double bottoms and such because it exudes simple concepts of human behaviour.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

AltaRed said:


> Don't get too excited. Every time a Technical Analyst shows up on Market Call, it is comedy hour. They actually believe their s**t but cannot deliver better results than momentum or value investing. There is no substitute for good old 'roll up the sleeves' research and a good dose of luck. However, I do get simple criteria like double bottoms and such because it exudes simple concepts of human behaviour.



lol TA is just another research modality. me i look at maybe 20-30 modalities. my sleeves are permanently rolled. aitch, they're t-shirts anyhow.

.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

(just dont bring lonewolf in on this conversation......)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> (just dont bring lonewolf in on this conversation......)



is why i think jargey would be fun on a group bus tour of europe ... a fey sense of humour keeps breaking out here & there


.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> is why i think jargey would be fun on a group bus tour of europe ... a fey sense of humour keeps breaking out here & there
> 
> 
> .


hp...I _resemble_ that remark!! :0
"fey"....not a word one hears every day.....

..


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

This stock has taken a fairly significant hit over the past week .........definitely in the investor doghouse these days.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Seems like CPG is not only in the doghouse, but has a life sentence :dread: I’m thinking of bailing, no pun intended....


----------



## MoldyOldy (Feb 9, 2020)

CPA Candidate said:


> CPG is in the dog house with investors right now, so it looks like a good long term buy. It might not do anything in the next year, though. I own some but honestly if you want to make money in energy today its probably not the best choice.
> 
> Back in September when I though the market for oil was finally turning up I bought Yangarra resources (YGR) and CPG. Since then YGR is up 56% and CPG has done nothing.


Whats the latest on YGR ?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a hard sell on CPG, but that won't happen untl we are through with the current market crash. 

My main reason for selling all I have left of CPG, is to use the loss to offset other capital gains. It's the only thing it's been good for (for me)


----------

